# Birth defects



## Alpinefaith (Feb 10, 2017)

I had two does give birth today, one had twins both healthy and normal, but the other had a single buck with a slightly malformed neck, followed by a partially formed fetus. The deformity feels like an extra largish piece of bone attached to the neck, just below his ear. It seems too big and smooth to be vertebrae. He is big, lively, and seems to have fairly good mobility in his neck despite the irregularity. I'm just wondering if anyone knows what causes deformities like that, and why his twin didn't survive... could it be nutrition related? Both does that kidded were fed the same ration throughout pregnancy... I am just perplexed. The dam is older, experienced and a good mom. She has had baby trouble before, just not quite this extreme. Makes me think it may be her genetics, in which case I am not going to breed her anymore. Has anyone had something like this before? Any advice?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What are you feeding and how much? What kinds of minerals supplementation are you giving?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are these Boers?


----------



## Alpinefaith (Feb 10, 2017)

These are dairy goats, Alpine and nubian. They have access to a mineral block, for feed they are on pasture and grass hay. I have been feeding Alfalfa pellets on the stand, and they are on an herbal wormer routine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They really need a loose mineral. They can't get enough from a block. Their tongues are too soft.


----------



## Alpinefaith (Feb 10, 2017)

I should add that their pasture is very diverse, they have a creek, and woods, lots of bushes and things. Oh, I forgot to answer how much. They get 2 cups of Alfalfa twice a day, though this routine only started in late gestation. Before they got about half a cup daily.


----------



## Alpinefaith (Feb 10, 2017)

Are you saying this is a deficiency in the diet? What specifically? Have you had experiences like this?


----------



## Alpinefaith (Feb 10, 2017)

They do get a loose mineral with their wormer, just not daily


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some type of mineral deficiency is just one thing to look at. Very few areas really have enough minerals in the soil. Copper and selenium are the 2 biggies.


----------



## Alpinefaith (Feb 10, 2017)

Ok. Thanks for your input. I've been reading a little about selenium deficiencies... doesn't seem fully in line with my funky kid problem, but may explain her not carrying twins. Still researching...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Several deficiencies may have contributed. I would start giving loose minerals free choice. Can you post photos of the doe?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Are these Boers?


Ummm I would like to know why you asked lol I haven't had deformities but just curious


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Because Boers are more prone to iodine deficiencies and the birth defects it causes.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did not know that!!! Thank you


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

My Boers love kelp!!!
I've never understood why they love their kelp but it's prob due to iodine needs according to what Jil just said. Interesting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## Alpinefaith (Feb 10, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Several deficiencies may have contributed. I would start giving loose minerals free choice. Can you post photos of the doe?


It is not letting me upload photos. My connection may be weak. Is there something particular you are looking for? Will try again with the pics.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Just to check for any common symptoms of deficiencies - rough or fluffy coat, fish tail, skinny, tail turning down, etc.


----------



## Alpinefaith (Feb 10, 2017)

You know, I had been thinking the last few weeks how nice everyone's coats looked, smooth and shiny, but I had noticed this doe, just since giving birth, has some "curly" hair along her spine that wasn't like that before. Now that you say this, I want to look more closely... also headed to the store tomorrow to pick up some vitamins.


----------

